# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Corsica Ferries lance sa 1re application iPhone

## Mejdi20

*Corsica Ferries se jette  l'eau avec sa premire application iPhone !*

*Corsica Ferries, la compagnie maritime leader de la destination Corse, renouvelle sa confiance en Sqli agency pour sa stratgie digitale, et renforce son dispositif numrique avec sa premire application mobile.*

Avec l'application Corsica Ferries, utile et ergonomique, les voyageurs auront accs  des informations autant pratiques (mto, kit de navigation, cartes des traverses, plans des bateaux...) que ludiques (divers quizz, prsentation des navires, des cabines...) et pdagogique (signaux maritimes...) pour tout savoir sur la compagnie, ses services et pour se divertir pendant la traverse !

Le mobinaute peut pr-rserver son billet : une fonctionnalit de recherche des traverses avec renvoi direct vers le centre de rservation Corsica Ferries est disponible. Un plus pour les voyageurs rguliers !
Il peut galement recevoir son e-ticket et le faire scanner directement sur son iPhone pour embarquer.

Un espace priv permet la gestion de son compte avec de nombreux services exclusifs (infos, promotions & d'autres goodies  venir...).Cette application deviendra le must-have des voyageurs !

Depuis 2 ans, Corsica Ferries fait des canaux digitaux un terrain d'innovation et d'acquisition stratgique en phase avec les attentes des voyageurs en Ferry : e-commerce, espace communautaire, RP 2.0 avec opration blogueurs et dsormais le mobile.

Pour Jean-Michel Savelli, Directeur Marketing et Systmes d'information de Corsica Ferries, _ ce lancement dmontre le souci permanent pour la marque de toujours offrir de nouveaux services  ses clients et de leur simplifier la vie. Cette application va permettre  de nombreux passagers de mieux s'approprier  leur Compagnie . C'est rassurant d'avoir son billet sur mobile et convivial de dcouvrir son navire et sa cabine avant d'embarquer._ 

La marque s'est appuye sur le savoir-faire de l'agence interactive Sqli agency pour la conception et la ralisation de cette application. Le nouveau dispositif sera accompagn d'une campagne de communication, intgrant une opration de RP 2.0 orchestre par l'agence, Corsica Ferries mettant le Social Media Marketing au cur de sa stratgie.



Pour tlcharger l'application gratuite  Corsica Ferries , rendez-vous sur l'AppStore.
Plus d'informations sur Corsica-ferries.fr.

*A propos du Groupe SQLI* : 
Cre en 1990, SQLI est une socit de services spcialise dans les NTIC (technologies & usages Internet innovants) et les nouvelles offres SAP. Le Groupe SQLI figure parmi les acteurs majeurs franais sur son secteur. Il est 
compos de 10 agences en France (Paris, Lyon, Toulouse, Montpellier, Aix-en-Provence, Bordeaux, Dijon, Rouen, Nantes et Poitiers) et 10  linternational : en Suisse (Lausanne et Genve), au Luxembourg, en Belgique (Bruxelles), aux Pays-Bas, en Espagne (Madrid) au Maroc (Rabat, Casablanca et Oujda) et au Canada (Montral). Fort de 2 000 collaborateurs, SQLI a ralis en 2009  un chiffre d'affaires de 154,7 M. Depuis le 21 juillet 2000, la socit SQLI est cote sur NYSE Euronext Paris (SQI).

----------

